# Forgotten Books



## Winter (Oct 10, 2018)

I am always adding books to my Masonic library and on the look out for new additions.  The problem comes in finding some of the classics, and if I do get my hands on them, like an original Builders by Newton or an original set of Mackey's encyclopedias, I definitely don't want to handle them more than necessary.  I wanted a spare copy of Mackey's book of Masonic jurisprudence that I wouldn't mind handling a lot or even marking up with notes as needed. While looking for a decent affordable copy I came across a softcover reprint on Amazon for less than $14 from a company called Forgotten Books that looked exactly like what I needed.  After ordering it [thank you Prime] I decided to see what other Masonic titles that Forgotten Books had in reprint and was immediately blown away by how many titles they had.  If you are looking for an out of print or hard to find Masonic book, check them out.  I am sure I will be adding more of them to my collection.

https://www.forgottenbooks.com/en/Esoteric/Freemasonry


----------



## LK600 (Oct 11, 2018)

I am always looking to increase my knowledge and library as well.  I will definitely take a look, thank you!


----------



## SivadSemaj (Apr 17, 2019)

Brother, is there a book that explains why we do the ritual in lodge? Seems like a lot of hand/footwork to not have very deep meaning...


----------



## Winter (Apr 17, 2019)

SivadSemaj said:


> Brother, is there a book that explains why we do the ritual in lodge? Seems like a lot of hand/footwork to not have very deep meaning...


Are you saying our ritual we do in lodge has no deep meaning? May I ask why grand lodge you belong to? 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## SivadSemaj (Apr 17, 2019)

To the contrary I’m saying it DOES have a deep meaning and I’m interested in reading up on it. Sorry if that wasn’t clear.


----------



## Winter (Apr 17, 2019)

SivadSemaj said:


> To the contrary I’m saying it DOES have a deep meaning and I’m interested in reading up on it. Sorry if that wasn’t clear.



I figured I was reading that wrong! lol You're GLof PA, so you have an amazing resource to in the Academy of Masonic Knowledge.  I would suggest you begin there.

https://pamasonicacademy.org/


----------

